# Chrons VOTE NOW, pls. - PHOTO Challenge



## anivid (May 30, 2012)

​ 
Every Chrons member is eligible to vote with ONE vote per member.
No voting for yourself pls.
Voting ends 31 May 2012, 23h59 GMT.
The Winner will within a couple of days hereafter decide and post the Theme for the Month of June 2012.
Be meticulous and have fun !

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/536266-may-photo-challenge.html​


----------

